# Obi's leaf fetish



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

As described on a recent thread, Obi is mad about leaves! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plABbgsCCyU&feature=plcp


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG! That is so great! he flies for them!!!
Great Video!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That looks like fun! I like the fact that Roo would rather get Obi!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

What a joyful little 'poo!! Don't let him near the cornflakes


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Von said:


> What a joyful little 'poo!! Don't let him near the cornflakes


:laugh: That made me laugh at the screen and then the kids asked what I was laughing at so I told them and they think it is hysterical! I think they have Friday Night Fever..


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Muttley loves leaves! Keeps him amused for ages lol


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Fantastic! Obi is having a ball!! Love little Roo chasing his every move too


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Brilliant, love the cornflakes bit - looks like them but sounds like rice crispies! Roo is certainly growing. Dudley is exactly like that with leaves - well not quite exactly, he barks the whole time and after a few times he gets over excited and starts biting my foot!! may have to try to get a video as well.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah what a cute pair you have! x


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Love it! What a great clip


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So cute. They look like they are having so much fun!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

That is so funny. They both look like they are having fun.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

You're right they both had fun...Obi had his leaves and Roo just tries to cling on to Obi! She does that a lot. She thinks it's a great game to just clamp on to him and quite often will have a go at giving him "love hugs" as Julie likes to call


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahh... What a great video... Loving the leaping Obi  

xxx


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks like a lot of fun, maybe try throwing snow balls for him to chase (but not catch). Sam used to chase the snow balls when me and my family had snow fights and he loved the challenge of trying to catch them before they land.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks like great fun, the leaves are too wet by us unfortunately x


----------

